

Timeline: ESA spacecraft and station track critical arrival at Mars - k33l0r
http://www.esa.int/SPECIALS/Operations/SEMWS4TX55H_0.html

======
trothamel
For those who haven't seen it, JPL has a nice animated simulation of the
landing. It operates in realtime, with a button to advance to just before the
time of the landing:

<http://eyes.jpl.nasa.gov>

It requires Java, and you'll need to grant it permission to run.

~~~
colkassad
That was fantastic, thanks for sharing. I wonder if they use Celestia or
something to create that. I would really like to know how they created that.

~~~
rubberbandage
It certainly looks similar—one thing you might have noticed is that the entire
rest of the solar system (including some mid-sized asteroids) is in there and
decently textured. Really terrific!

